# Formatage Ipod



## feut (3 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Ipod 20Go dernière génération avec un mac sous panther.

Mon Ipod était formaté FAT32, j'ai donc voulu le formater avec utilitaire de disque au format mac os etendu.

Maintenant, j'ai une pomme sur le ipod, et il m'est impossible de le monté sur le bureau.

Le ne le vois pas n'on plus dans l'utilitaire de disque.

Comment je peut réinitialisé mon Ipod ???

Merci pour vos rensignement,
Cordialement,,
Christophe


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2004)

Peut etre avec le  logiciel iPod


----------



## feut (3 Janvier 2004)

Non, les boutons d'intallation reste grise et un messahe me demande de bracher l'Ipod a mettre a jour.


----------



## feut (3 Janvier 2004)

J'ai résolu mon problème, il fallais dans un premier temps apuyer simultanément sur les touches Menu+play pour reinitialiser l'Ipod. Puis Les touche retour + suivant simultanement pour passer l'ipod en mode Disque FireWire pour avoir la possibilité de réinstallé le système.


----------

